
5 Google Engineering Management Mistakes (by Piaw Na) - louismg
https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0AU3ORlLW4CrCYWpmY2RzY2p6YnZwXzk3NnJ0OWNmdw&hl=en
======
kls
_The sum of money just appeared in my bank account, but was so insulting low
that I felt devalued. If a manager had just talked to me about how much my
work was appreciated, it would have been better than money._

I see this repeated and repeated. I would love for someone to point me to an
unbiased study from a reputable think tank that confirms this management meme.
I think it is BS, I think it is a way for management to validate
disproportionately lower bonuses for the doers.

